# Sub Location



## ja3hawk (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all. I did a quick search but didn't find anything definitive. My question is about where I should place my sub. Behind my seating or up near the front of the room, under the screen. Let me know what other info you need and what you suggest. Most diagrams show it at the front but I have now heard several people suggest moving it behind the seating. Thoughts?


----------



## dahlke2 (Aug 30, 2010)

Subwoofers are omni-directional, so the position shouldn't matter in general. The position will however determine how well you can hear it as well as resonances it produces in your room. It can also depend on your preferences.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

I have to disagree with subs being omni-directional. To me, that is more of a marketing tool. If they were truly omni-directional, then placement wouldn't really matter at all. Downfiring and front firing don't even come close to sounding the same.

I personally prefer front and center between the mains. I think it blends with them best.

It is true that personal preference is the correct setup. Corner placement should give more bass gain. Some find the sound muddy, others like it.

I think seating is more important then the position of the sub. Avoid sitting in the middle of the room. If you want a correct setup, try and use a db meter to match your mains to your sub.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I have mine (Downfiring, port at he top) behind and slightly off centre and after running calibration you don't notice it.
I originally had it in the front but it didn't sound as good.


----------



## ja3hawk (Oct 13, 2011)

robbo266317 said:


> I have mine (Downfiring, port at he top) behind and slightly off centre and after running calibration you don't notice it.
> I originally had it in the front but it didn't sound as good.


Behind, as in behind your seating?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

The Sub Crawl


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Good reading:

http://www.audioholics.com/tweaks/get-good-bass/subwoofer-placement-the-place-for-bass-part-1

http://www.audioholics.com/tweaks/speaker-setup-guidelines/subwoofer-placement-guidelines


----------



## ja3hawk (Oct 13, 2011)

These have all been extremely helpful. The crawl it is.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

ja3hawk said:


> Behind, as in behind your seating?


Yes, the seating is aprox 3.5m from the front speakers with the sub aboutr 2m behind the couch.
This gave the flattest response before equalizing.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I like the crawl test, but in reality, most of us have a limited number of places a sub will work...aesthetically. I know I have 5; My sub may sound great in the middle of the room, but I can't get away with that (and even if I could, I wouldn't want to trip over my sub everyday).

Generally speaking, placing a sub in a corner will result in more output, but less accurate response while placing the sub away from wall boundaries will have the opposite effect. However, this only holds true in rectangular, sealed room. In my open, asymmetrical room, the corner actually yielded the highest output and most accurate response. Depending on the type/size of your subwoofer and room, your results will vary.

So, for the most accurate bass you can get, first identify possible sub locations. Then, get Room EQ Wizard and do some measurements. For a better idea of real-world response, take a series of measurements around your listening position and average them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

I've never heard of the crawl method. Interesting. I'm surprised he didn't go over phase correction. I've tried reading up on it, but I've yet to find a clear way to set phase control if you move the sub far away from the mains.

I like place them near the front speakers because they always seem to be in time with the mains. If you set a sub behind you, doesn't it need to be 180 degrees out of phase?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I didn't finish reading the thread but my first and only suggestion is the "crawl" method,that way you find the sweet spot and best location allaround.:T


----------

